# Problem beim Kompilieren und Ausführen



## Streeber (12. Apr 2006)

Hi an alle.. 
Seit ich mein pc formatiert habe kann ich meine java programme nicht mehr programmieren...
Ich dachte am anfang das ich nur den quellcode falsch geschrieben habe denn wenn ich es in der Konsole komplimieren will kommt immer: Error cannot read book.java ... Dann versuchte ich es mit dem einfachen Programm HalloWelt.. es ging wieder nicht! Der Quellcode stimmt 100%ig doch es geht einfach nicht. 
Ich habe auch schon bei System die Umgebungsvariablen angepasst habe bei PATH folgendes hinein geschrieben:
bem;D:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_05\bin
Was stimmt nicht? könnt ihr mir helfen. thx
danke schon im vorraus  :toll:  :meld:


----------



## Jockel (12. Apr 2006)

Bist du dir sicher, dass du dich im selben Verzeichnis wie die Datei befindest?


----------



## Streeber (12. Apr 2006)

ja 100&ig  
Irgendein fehler muss es doch geben sonst müsste es gehen >_>
sosnt was falsch wenn ich es unter  einer textdatei vom normalen windows editor speichere  bsp: name.java
dann geb ich ein        javac name.java  
 :autsch:


----------



## Illuvatar (12. Apr 2006)

Hast du in der CLASSPATH Variable das aktuelle Verzeichnis (also irgendwas;.;nochirgendwas) drin?


----------



## Streeber (12. Apr 2006)

Hmm nein, denn wenn ich in die Konsole javac eingebe werden so Sachen aufgelistet. Das ist glaub ich so eine Bestätigung das ich das mit den Variablen richtig gemacht habe. Meinst du das?


----------



## Leroy42 (12. Apr 2006)

Streeber hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Error cannot read book.java



Hast du vielleicht die Groß/Kleinschreibung nicht beachtet?

Poste doch mal die genauer Fehlermeldung *zusammen* mit dem
Verzeichnisinhalt

ls -l >liste.txt
oder
dir >liste.txt


----------



## Streeber (12. Apr 2006)

Ok ich versuche es mal...
In der konsole steht D:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Computer
ich geb ein cd lern dann steht dran
D:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Computer\lern
Dann geb ich ein: javac HalloWelt.java 
eine textdatei befindet sich in dem ordner lern in diesem verzeichnis mit dem namen HalloWelt.java der quellcode stimmt.
Nun erscheint in der Konsole: error: cannot read: HalloWelt.java
1 error...
obwohl ich kein fehler machte Oo


.. Hallo? Wacht auf...  helft mir xD...


----------



## thE_29 (13. Apr 2006)

Dann gibt es in diesem Verzeichnis auch kein HelloWelt.java ^^

So einfach isses


----------



## Streeber (13. Apr 2006)

Es gibt es aber in diesem Verzeichnis... bin ich mir sicher.. 
eine frage wie kann ich von D:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Computer
auf C:\ commen?


----------



## byte (13. Apr 2006)

cd\ enter


----------



## Jockel (13. Apr 2006)

Nein, das Laufwerk wechselt man in diesem Falle mit:
c: <enter>


----------



## norman (13. Apr 2006)

ich stelle fest: 

- er kann book.java nicht lesen/ finden.
- es handelt sich um eine klasse namens HelloWelt.java

fazit:

- verwechslung?
- HelloWelt = HalloWelt?


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Apr 2006)

Ich kann mich nur von gestern wiederholen


			
				Leroy42 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dir >liste.txt


und dann das _liste.txt_ hier reinposten.


----------



## Streeber (13. Apr 2006)

Das book.java war doch nur ein Beispiel..
Ich sagte der quellcode stimmt 100%ig

```
public class HalloWelt
 {
  public static void main(String[] args)
 {  
    System.out.print("Hallo Welt ");
    }
}
```
nichtmal das geht


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Apr 2006)

[schild=10 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]Warum hört denn keiner auf mich?[/schild]


----------



## Streeber (13. Apr 2006)

ja was bringt das wenn ich das hier reinposte ich weiß wenn ich dir eingebe das dann dort die liste drin ist .. und die zeigt an was in dem ordner ist und das stimmt alles


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Apr 2006)

Jetzt mach mal das:

 - Erstelle eine HalloWelt.java mit dem Inhalt aus dem letzten Post.
 - Gehe in der Konsole in das Verzeichnis.
 - Mache 
	
	
	
	





```
dir /a
```
 Ist in der Ausgabe HalloWelt.java enthalten?
 - Mache 
	
	
	
	





```
echo %PATH%
```
 Ist in der Ausgabe Das bin Verzeichnis deines JDK enthalten?
 - Mache 
	
	
	
	





```
javac HalloWelt.java
```
 Wenn jetzt nen Fehler kommt, installier mal dein JDK neu...
Edit: Und kannst auch mal 
	
	
	
	





```
notepad HalloWelt.java
```
 probieren.


----------



## Streeber (13. Apr 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Wenn ich dir \a eingebe kommt
Datenträger im Laufwerk C: ist Festplatte
Volumenserien nr. 0872-BBE8
Datei nicht gefunden


----------



## Streeber (13. Apr 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort. 
Also wo ich echo %PATH% eingegeben habe
kam 
bem;D:\Programme\Java\jdk1.5.0_05\bin
ok 
dann machte ich javac HalloWelt.java
UND ES GING!!!!!!!
Nun will ich nur wissen warum?? 
Danke an euch alle, keine ahnung warum das auf einmal ging!
[schild=1 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]ROX[/schild]


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Apr 2006)

Grml erstens meinte ich dir /b und zweitens hast du \a statt /a gemacht :?

Warums ging? Ka, du hast sonst wahrscheinlich was anders gemacht


----------



## Streeber (15. Apr 2006)

ne hab das gar nicht gemacht xD nur %PATH% davor.
ist ja egal hauptsache es geht jetzt.
danke


----------

